# Hi, Hope everyone is doing well!!



## Good Weather (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi, Hope everyone is doing well!!
I came here to learn, share, and be part of the online beekeeping community.
Thank You for having me. 
Best Wishes,
Good Weather


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Good Weather (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank You America'sBeekeeper, I appreciate the Welcome:thumbsup:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Anyone with a name like Good Weather is always welcome here


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Good Weather (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank You


----------



## Teal (Jan 30, 2014)

jim lyon said:


> Anyone with a name like Good Weather is always welcome here


This was my thought as well. 

I always welcome Good Weather!


----------

